
Show HN: Markdown for Edward Tufte style layout - vpj
http://vpj.github.io/wallapatta/introduction.html
======
brudgers
I had to look at the blog post
[http://vpj.github.io/wallapatta.html](http://vpj.github.io/wallapatta.html)
and particularly the example code with output to the right before I "got it".

It reminds me of Emacs org-mode in terms of the underlying structure and
output. On the other hand, I'm not convinced that pytonic semantic white-space
is an improvement over org-mode's use of more explicit markup. Maybe it's
because for _me_ there's a mental friction between the indentation of a line
and it's left justified output.

Good luck.

------
macmac
Why invent new markup (eg for links), instead of just extending markdown?

~~~
vpj
Wanted to keep the syntaxes consistent accross a other features in wallapatta,
like inline images ([[ ]]), super script (^^ ^^), etc

